# Evangelism in the workplace....



## PastorFaulk (Aug 11, 2007)

Several thoughts, I hope they make sense...

1. I encourage the believers in my church weekly to not be marines, teachers, and workmen, but christians who use their places of employment as a means to evangelize for Christ sake. 

2. Most workplaces limit what one can say in regard to their faith.

3. Should believers obey the authority of the office and engage in "lifestyle evangelism"? 

Give me your thoughts....


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe we most certainly should make known the fact that we are christians to employees and employers. As for using our employers time that he is paying us for to evangelize is another thing. One must be carefull that in thier zeal to reach the lost they do not steal from thier employer in the process. When we are at work we should perform our assigned tasks for our employer to the glory of God. That is a good witness in itself.


----------



## jolivetti (Aug 11, 2007)

I would encourage folks to be "marines, teachers and workmen" for the glory of God. One of the great truths "rediscovered" at the reformation was the power of vocation to bring glory to God. By having forming a self-identity as an "evangelist" rather than a teacher or pipe-fitter or actor, I think we might be taking a step back in our theology. 

Of course, part of glorifying God is speaking about His glory and goodness to others. But another part is doing a really, really good job.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I believe we most certainly should make known the fact that we are christians to employees and employers. As for using our employers time that he is paying us for to evangelize is another thing. One must be carefull that in thier zeal to reach the lost they do not steal from thier employer in the process. When we are at work we should perform our assigned tasks for our employer to the glory of God. That is a good witness in itself.







> Servants, obey in all things your masters according to the flesh; not with eyeservice, as menpleasers; but in singleness of heart, fearing God:
> And whatsoever ye do, do it heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men;
> Knowing that of the Lord ye shall receive the reward of the inheritance: for ye serve the Lord Christ.
> --Colossians 3:22-24




Pastor Faulk, does this fit your definition of "lifestyle evangelism"? Or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I believe we most certainly should make known the fact that we are christians to employees and employers. As for using our employers time that he is paying us for to evangelize is another thing. One must be carefull that in thier zeal to reach the lost they do not steal from thier employer in the process. When we are at work we should perform our assigned tasks for our employer to the glory of God. That is a good witness in itself.





jolivetti said:


> I would encourage folks to be "marines, teachers and workmen" for the glory of God. One of the great truths "rediscovered" at the reformation was the power of vocation to bring glory to God. By having forming a self-identity as an "evangelist" rather than a teacher or pipe-fitter or actor, I think we might be taking a step back in our theology.
> 
> Of course, part of glorifying God is speaking about His glory and goodness to others. But another part is doing a really, really good job.



 &  to both.

In his book, “Putting Amazing back into Grace”, Michael Horton, while dealing with the doctrine of creation, wrote:



> Another practical benefit is that the doctrine of creation frees us to enjoy work…There is a real loss in our society of what has been called the Protestant work ethic, a set of values based on a conviction that God has created us for a purpose…Before the Fall, God instituted work as a holy, God-honoring, noble activity. Adam and Eve were given a calling, a vocation, to tame the lush, wild Garden of Eden. In Eden, everyone had a calling. Even after the Fall, all men and women are given a calling by God –again, regardless of whether or not they are believers. According to Scripture, even ungodly rulers are considered “God’s servants” (Rm. 13:1-6). Therefore, whether one is a truck driver or a homemaker; a corporate executive or a lawyer; a dishwasher or a doctor, one is pursuing a calling which God has included as part of His image in everyone. Christians especially should be inspired by this doctrine to pursue excellence and diligence in their callings and should recognize it as instituted by God in creation.


----------



## PastorFaulk (Aug 11, 2007)

I guess I kept this question rather ambiguous for a reason. I have never encouraged my flock to do anything but their best at work. Saying that, the Christian’s influence in the workplace, for the glory of God, is pathetic. He uses the rules of the work force as an excuse to hide in his Christianity. I think it is very contrary to the picture of the original church where we see early believers willing to give up anything if it interfered with their calling first as Christians.  

Lifestyle evangelism is no evangelism at all. It is a term invented by those who do not want to practice open evangelism. Let me refine this conversation, how bold, is to bold in the work place?


----------

